# Anyone ever paint a fridge?



## BioHazard (Jan 29, 2009)

Ok, I was given a house. Included was a very horrible two tone brown 70's model fridge, kind of like the one in "That 70's show." It is a General Electric, model year 1977. 

Anyway, my question is this: I have painted more than one vehicle in my life, and I'm wondering if it would be the same concept? Prep, mask, primer, paint, clear, wet-sand for high gloss? The reason I am asking is because the fridge works great, but the kitchen is done in silver with black trim, so it clashes terribly. I'd really rather afford to spend money elsewhere, if I can, since the fridge works great. I used high heat paint to spray the stove, should I use the same thing on the fridge? 

Any pointers would be greatly appreciated. Included is a sample pic of the color I'm dealing with. It's not my actual fridge, just a random photo I googled.


----------



## Jeeper1970 (Nov 11, 2008)

Since you've painted cars, you understand all the prep work involved for good end results. What can it hurt to try? You screw it up, either try again or then make the decision to junk it and buy a new one.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm sure that if you paint your fridge just like you'd paint a car, you'll have a fine looking fridge.

Maybe a tangerine metallic would be nice.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

a fridge that old your probably better off saving the time and money you put into painting and get a new one they are much more efficient now it would probably save you money just in energy cost


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I painted one black - turned out OK
But if it is that old its going to use a lot of power
We went from a 18 cu ft old fridge to a new 26 cu ft fdridge & are using less power with the new one


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

method may be similar to car painting by paint is not. They make an appliance paint for this purpose. Do not attempt to use the brush on for anything more than minor chip fixes or the can spray on for larger fixes. Use an HVLP sprayer. Bring the unit outside or use adequate ventilation and protection. This is an acrylic paint and the fumes are harmful to pets and humans. You should be able to find at any hardware or paint store or on line at sites like www.onecoat.com and www.appliance-warehouse.com.


----------



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

had a body shop paint one for me and it looked great, course the compresser died 6 months after it was painted, so like the others said risky, at best. it cost me 250.00 for the paint job .


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

Automotive paints work fine for this, just use the same process: clean, prep, scuff and shoot. If you use the right undercoats, automotive finishes work great on wood too.


----------



## BioHazard (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I have painted a few cars in my garage, and currently have approximately half a gallon of unreduced Mitsubishi Kalapana Black, which was used on 95-99 Eclipses. I still have my "booth" set up from the last car I painted. I think I am going to scuff and prep it, and then I'll prime and paint it this week. Since I already have all of the supplies needed, I'm going to attempt it, and see how it looks in Black and Chrome. It can't hurt to try, I guess. I'll do a How-To article when I get it done, and hopefully someone else can benefit from my experimentation.

**EDIT** 

I was also wrong about something, I posted earlier that it was a 1977 model. It is actually a 1987 model.


----------



## hychesee (Oct 31, 2008)

You being a car painter should know this - that when your wife decides to clean it with oven cleaner it will turn into a mess of weird swirls. Also a 87' vintage probably does use twice the power of a new one especially being a side by side. Saving $10 a month will take 10 years to pay back on a $600 high efficiency over/under model.


----------



## Hvac pro (Feb 14, 2009)

just dont paint the condenser coil ....may look like a radiator or similar.


----------



## SNC (Dec 5, 2008)

HA HA I thought this thread was a prank, throw it out and get a new one.
You got a free house what more do you want ???:laughing:


----------



## BioHazard (Jan 29, 2009)

Nah, I'm just trying to save a few dollars that would benefit other repairs on the house. It has a lot of things that need repairing.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Long ago, I painted one with automotive enamel. Worked fine. Heck, one of auto finish companies even had a color called "appliance white".


----------



## abefroman (Jan 18, 2009)

Would electrostatic paint work good for this?


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*No*

Would electrostatic paint work good for this? 
No
Powder coat must be baked in an oven at 400F for 15 minutes. The original paint is most likely powder coat before the fridge is assembeld. You had the right idea but it can't be done at this stage. Good call though, Dorf Dude...


----------

